# Coaster brake



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

Does any mfg. make a high quality coaster brake system? I have been riding my Moto Track in freewheel only as the old knees seem to like that better. I have been riding with regular rim brakes but I really like the look of the sans brakes. I see that SE Racing has a coaster brake version of their Draft, but I don't know if the coaster brake they use is a quality one or not - or if any mfg. actually makes a high quality system. Thanks.


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

bonefamily said:


> Does any mfg. make a high quality coaster brake system?


Based on my experience - personally spending a bunch of time looking for a good coaster brake hub and talking to a number of wheelbuilders - I'd say no. I suppose the question is what is a quality CB hub. They are very inexpensive to purchase, whether a new or used/vintage one, and relatively easy to maintain. The Handsome Bike Company in Minnepolis has been trying to develop a lightweight, high quality CB hub for a couple years to no avail (I have one on order if they become available).

I really like coaster brake bikes and have good luck with Shimano's CB hub. When laced to a nice rim with butted spokes you get a performance oriented set-up and a clean looking bike.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Same here—had good luck with Shimano's CB-E110 hub. Obviously, there are limitations as there would be with any coaster brake or any rear-wheel only braking setup. But I don't think you can really do any better than just the plain old CB-110E.

FWIW: people will tell you that you'll have difficulties starting off because you "can't bring the pedal into the proper starting position." I've never found that to be true. True, you can't freely back-pedal. But you'll quickly find another way to put the pedal exactly where you want it for starting off from a stop.


----------



## Dorf411 (Dec 17, 2002)

refund!? said:


> Based on my experience - personally spending a bunch of time looking for a good coaster brake hub and talking to a number of wheelbuilders - I'd say no. I suppose the question is what is a quality CB hub. They are very inexpensive to purchase, whether a new or used/vintage one, and relatively easy to maintain. The Handsome Bike Company in Minnepolis has been trying to develop a lightweight, high quality CB hub for a couple years to no avail (I have one on order if they become available).
> 
> I really like coaster brake bikes and have good luck with Shimano's CB hub. When laced to a nice rim with butted spokes you get a performance oriented set-up and a clean looking bike.


What is that bike frame in the picture? I want a nice clean bike for a short ride to work.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

osobike!
Osobike7 - YouTube


----------



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I also considered going with the Sturmy-Archer S2C Duomatic kick back 2 speed, but it looks as if it is only available in 116mm spacing. Am I going to run into troubles looking for 120mm spacing with this or other coaster brake hub spacings?


----------



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

FatTireFred said:


> osobike!
> Osobike7 - YouTube


Cool - thanks for the link!


----------



## refund!? (Oct 16, 2006)

Dorf411 said:


> What is that bike frame in the picture?


It's a Handsome "Shop Bike" frame/fork, but built up with a twist. While designed for 26" wheels, I did a custom 700c wheelset (Shimano CB rear hub/Tiagra front hub, Velo Orange polished rims, and 14-15 butted spokes). Additionally I used an FSA Metropolis cockpit (Stem Bars, & Seatpost), an FSA Gimondi track crankset, Selle Anatomica saddle, Velo Orange polished headset, Ergon grips, Mks GR-9 platform pedals, and superlight Schwalbe 700x47 Smart Sam EVO folding tires. It's light, fast super clean looking, and a blast to ride.

I've run it with drop and flat bars, and it was zooty both ways.
View attachment 278642
View attachment 278643


----------



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

Let me please ask you all this - would there be greater stopping power with using a front rim brake rather than a rear coaster brake? My point being that I really like the looks of a (rim) brakeless bike. I like the clean look of no brake levers, cables, and calipers. Because I ride freewheel only due to aging knees, this led me to looking into coaster brakes - hence the start of this thread. Now, for kicks I have removed the rear rim brake, rear brake lever, and this also let me to remove the rear brake cable from the top tube. The look has cleaned up alot from just removing the rear brake setup - to the point that I like it. Physics is letting me think that there would be more stopping power at the outside of the rotating weight rather than the center of the rotating weight. And, stopping at the front should be more effective than stopping at the rear. Am I correct in this thinking? Thanks.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

yes
coaster brake = shyte. there's a reason you only see them on kids bikes


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

hey bf6969??? that you??? 

glad to to see you're still trying. hanging in there despite refund!?'s trying to hijack your thread with pics of his beautiful bike?

whatever you do, whatever the looks, if you insist on freewheelin it...for your own sake, do not ride with a front brake only. 

fwiw...i am older than you & a lifetime of outdoor activities took their toll on my back & knees. & yet i still i ride fixed. find a comfortable gear/inch & you got no worries. in fact, i can tell you from experience that it will help fight off getting old & feeble.

seeya...


----------



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

Hey Mark - yeah, it's me. You been alright?

Damn, I thought I was the old man on the forums slowly coming up on 50 in a couple years. You know, I tried and tried and just can't hang with the fixed gear. It's the back pedal stopping that gets me - tendonitis in the hammies. Maybe if I had both front and rear brakes would I be able to ride fixed 

Take care and ride safe.


----------

